# Sorted: Anyone got any spare 7 speed MTB shifters?



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

I'm converting the Viking to a flat bar hybrid on a seriously low budget. I've sorted the flat bars courtesy of @cyberknight I need a pair of 7 speed rear/double (or triple) front MTB shifters..... anything will do twist grip, trigger or if neither of the above are available even indexed butterfly levers would be do me (Ironic but I took some theses off to fit brifters and have since fitted em on Mrs V's bike)

Let me know if you have anything and tell me a price including postage and I'll see what comes up as most suitable ....

Edit: Thinking about it bar end shifters would work as well.......


----------



## Rooster1 (24 Sep 2014)

I will have a look at my stash of parts, I might have something, can't promise.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> I will have a look at my stash of parts, I might have something, can't promise.


----------



## stephec (24 Sep 2014)

I may have some gripshifts in the shed, it will probably be Saturday before I get a chance to check though.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

Cheers let me know if you find em! thanks


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2014)

I have some alivio combined triggers/v brake levers- PM me if you're interested anf I'll get you a pic.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2014)

Sorry no. My LX shifters won't break. They have only been on my MTB for 25 years... Argh !!!!


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2014)

NOS Suntour thumbies come up on ebay fairly regularly for not much money.

Eight speed levers will work just as well if that's all you can get your hands on. And as long as you don't mind dragging around all the extra weight of the redundant click.


----------



## broady (24 Sep 2014)

Think I have some, but need a good clean and re grease. Where are you?


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> I have some alivio combined triggers/v brake levers- PM me if you're interested anf I'll get you a pic.


These sound interesting PM'd


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

broady said:


> Think I have some, but need a good clean and re grease. Where are you?


Thanks I'm in Burton on trent, whereabouts in Leicester are you? Father in law lives in Derby but goes to Leicester every other week went Sunday in fact.......

What type of shifter are they..... I've Pm'd danbo but keeping all options open for the minute.... Once again C.C members show what a fab forum it is....


----------



## broady (24 Sep 2014)

I need to check if they are brake and shifters or just trigger shifters.
I'm south Leicester in Countesthorpe. 
I have started learning bike maintenance so bought a few old bikes to strip down and build back up. 3 have just been stripped down though as would cost me to much time and money to build back up so have a fair few spares that I need to get rid of at some point too.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

broady said:


> I need to check if they are brake and shifters or just trigger shifters.
> I'm south Leicester in Countesthorpe.
> I have started learning bike maintenance so bought a few old bikes to strip down and build back up. 3 have just been stripped down though as would cost me to much time and money to build back up so have a fair few spares that I need to get rid of at some point too.


Cheers not too far away from me.... I work in Swadlincote, if you could check what they are exactly, looking preferably for trigger shifters with brake leavers combined but grip shifters are an option. Waiting to see what Dan-bo's got I don't want to annoy people by them digging stuff out then going with another option.


----------



## simon the viking (25 Sep 2014)

Thanks for all the replies @dan_bo has come up trumps with shifter brake lever combos just the job.... At a very fair price 

So thanx but I'm now sorted


----------



## broady (25 Sep 2014)

Glad you got sorted.
Saves me going in the garage and you a trip to Countesthorpe to pick them up


----------



## broady (25 Sep 2014)

What viking bike is it that you are converting?


----------



## simon the viking (25 Sep 2014)

broady said:


> What viking bike is it that you are converting?


A modern clubmaster bought it new about 3 years ago it's looking tired now and don't get much use now so I thought I would use it on the trails with little Un don't worry I'm not destroying a classic


----------

